# NTL / UPC & Setanta



## heather (3 Jul 2009)

I contacted NTL / UPC to cancel my subscription after I learned the soccer and golf had been lost. I was advised that I would have to pay €10 to NTL to cancel. Can anyone advise why this charge is being applied and if I should pay it?


----------



## mathepac (3 Jul 2009)

What does your contract say?


----------



## hopalong (12 Jul 2009)

going to let my subscription run out at the end of the month,do i need to contact ntl,or just let it run out.


----------



## mercman (12 Jul 2009)

hopalong said:


> going to let my subscription run out at the end of the month,do i need to contact ntl,or just let it run out.



They will probably renew it and continue to DD your account unless you advise them.


----------



## theresa1 (12 Jul 2009)

There is no charge to downgrade the Setanta premium pack. This is stated on their website.


----------



## hopalong (13 Jul 2009)

i have just the basic anolog tv package,and dont dd ntl.can i just let my service expire,im getting freesat instead.


----------



## ml10 (13 Jul 2009)

this is incorrect, they will cancel it free of charge but there will be no credit due as setanta is still airing they just have lost certain programmes


----------



## ml10 (13 Jul 2009)

you need to wirte to them and give them 30 days writtien notice.  It's written on the reverse of their contracts.  If your in contract at the time of cancelling a cancellation fee and 30 days notice will apply.  Contracts roll over automatically unless you contact to cancel.  If you are just subscribing to the basic tv service, you wouldn't be required to downgrade setanta as you only receive setanta news on this pack.


----------

